# Scotland - Which sites (if any)



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I know Scotland is done to death on the forum, and I have researched quite a bit over the past weeks hence I now have a "rough idea" of a route.

What I am after is if some of you that are in the know, could cast an eye over my route and tell me if I am missing out somewhere unmissable or better than my initial selections. Also, could you recommend any Campsites that we should visit whilst on our proposed route. Our initial plan is to wild a couple of nights then a night on a site, but this is highly flexible either way.

Roughly, we would like to visit, Oban, Glencoe, Fort William, Skye, Plockton , Ullapool (possibly depending on time spent elsewhere).

We would also like to visit the Trossachs, would you recommend this and if so how would you incorporate it.

We have 2 weeks to tour round, if we did do Ullapool, I was thinking of heading back southwards along the Aviemore / Pitlochry route. Would you do this or am I again missing out on something?

ANY info would be greatly appreciated.

CHEERS


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi
I did a similar route and would definitely head from Skye and Plockton to Inverness, maybe a bit further north for a quick trip to the Black Isle. If you havent been there its very beautiful and you can watch the dolphins from the Kessock Bridge or on the Moray Firth itself. Then back down through Aviemore etc.
Ive lived in Scotland all my life and only in the last few years have I managed to get to some of those places! Ive still lots to fit in.
I would add that an overnight stay in Glencoe is well worth it!
Anne


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We went a couple of years ago and wild camped on Skye and side of road in Oban ( very quiet) - in fact wild camped in a lot of Scotland and found the natives incredibly friendly! One even went out of his way to take us to a super spot where we would not be disturbed when we were clearly looking 'lost'..

Only used sites twice in two weeks to charge the batteries... fabulous place to visit!


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

It sounds a lot for 2 weeks. Skye deserves at least 5 days. 

On your rush to Oban you have missed lots of good places, Inverary, Crinan, Mull of Kintyre, Gigha (take the passenger ferry and cycle round the Island), Loch Melfort, Seil Island (Bridge over the Adlantic) and Easdale Island.

also Mull, The Road to the Isles (Mallaig) You could then get ferry to Skye.

The Trossachs are very nice but you need several days to explore them.

Aviemore is a modern tourist trap and Pitlockry is not much better except for the fish pass at the dam & the theater. The Highland Folk Museum at Newtonmore is very interesting and worth a visit, free entry.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

selstrom said:


> It sounds a lot for 2 weeks. Skye deserves at least 5 days.
> 
> On your rush to Oban you have missed lots of good places, Inverary, Crinan, Mull of Kintyre, Gigha (take the passenger ferry and cycle round the Island), Loch Melfort, Seil Island (Bridge over the Adlantic) and Easdale Island.
> 
> ...


Hi,

That is exactly the type of info I was looking for. The original route is a "rough route" and if we are missing other places along the way then it can and will be changed. Also not allowing enough time in one place as per your suggestion on Skye will help us no end.

Once my post has run it's course I will hopefully have a much better idea of how far, for how long and where we should be heading to.

THANKS

(when I said Aviemore / Pitlochry, I wasn't planning to stop at either place, that is just a possible route back from Ullapool if we do it, and any suggestions along that route would be very much appreciated)


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

A few years agao we did the following route in our old VW after a night staying with friends in Ayrshire:-

Ferry from Ardrossan to Arran (2 nights on Arran at Kildonan then Lochranza)
Ferry from Lochranza to Claonaig on Mull of Kintyre and up to Lochgilphead for the night.
Upto Crinan for a boat trip out to the corryvreckan whirlpool and then upto Oban for a night (already explored on a previous trip)
Ferry the next day to Mull for two nights at Fidden Farm Campsite out by Iona and one night at Tobermory.
Ferry from Tobermory to Kilchoan to go out to the lighthouse at Ardnamurchan. Then drive up to Morar for the night.
Ferry to Skye from Mallaig and a night at Uig and a night at Dunvegan.
Then we spent 3 nights working our way back south via Loch Ness and Fort William.

This took 2 weeks so I might have missed a night or two out somewhere but its basically about right. We felt like we did quite a lot of driving on this route even though we took quite a few ferries so be careful you don't try to do too much. A lot of the places don't seem very far apart but because of the lochs and mountains you end up driving quite a long way.

We went to Ullapool on a later trip which went up the east coast along the north coast and then down to Ullapool and back home from there. We did that in about 11 days.

Undiscovered Scotland Is a fab website with loads of info on the smaller places to visit on your trip round. Great for working out where to go.

Have a fab trip.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hiya

To be honest I would enjoy your proposed route particularly if you were to go up to Ullapool.

If I were to modify it I would leave out the trip to Skye and head north of Ullapool, up to Durness and along the north coast. I would take a run down the A836, stopping off at Altnaharra to start the journey south. Take a look at Street View and Loch Navers to get an idea why. The bit between Ullapool and Durness never fails to impress me as well.

The reason I would leave out Skye is that I would go back there on another occasion and continue on across the island and take a ferry to the Outer Hebrides - an equally scenic trip in its own right. You could do that and take the ferry back to Ullapool from Stornoway for the return journey.

I'm sure you will enjoy whichever route you take. Our daughter lives in Thurso and we visit her at least once a year. We've tried different routes and never been disappointed.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't miss out Applecross,Shieldaig and Torridon.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also, could you recommend any Campsites that we should visit whilst on our proposed route.


Your route will change (it may already have done so) and you will always wonder "should we book?". When we toured a few years ago, the only site we couldn't get on to at a few hours notice at the end of June/ early July was CC Loch Lomond.

We ended up at CCC Ardgarten (now closed, but consider Forest Holidays site) which was one of our favourites: surrounded by hills and trees, with lovely views over the loch: total silence, dark skies.

CC Bunree (Onich) is lovely: on the side of Loch Linne (on the loch edge if you don't use an awning/windbreak) with wonderful views. Obey the traffic lights on the access road!

CCC Rosemarkie (on the Black Isle, north of Inverness) is another beachside possibility, if you forego EHU. We watched dolphins from our pitch, but walking 1km to the point gets you really close.

Look carefully at your road atlas - they often change the scale for the Highlands so places are further apart than you might anticipate. Roads may be narrow in places but the speed of driving usually reflects this.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Depends what you're interested in. Is it just driving to places and moving on, or are you into walking or cycling?

Yes, Aviemore isn't very attractive as a town, but the Cairngorms are magnificent for walking and cycling at all levels. There's Loch Morlich and Loch an Eilean and Rothiemurchus with fabulous trails for walkers and mountain bikers and of course the funicular to Cairngorm or you can walk up from the ski centre car park and if you're fit enough continue on to Ben Macdui, one of the best walks in the UK. 

You only have to go a few miles beyond the honeypots to find superb country.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

wug said:


> Depends what you're interested in. Is it just driving to places and moving on, or are you into walking or cycling?
> 
> Yes, Aviemore isn't very attractive as a town, but the Cairngorms are magnificent for walking and cycling at all levels. There's Loch Morlich and Loch an Eilean and Rothiemurchus with fabulous trails for walkers and mountain bikers and of course the funicular to Cairngorm or you can walk up from the ski centre car park and if you're fit enough continue on to Ben Macdui, one of the best walks in the UK.
> 
> You only have to go a few miles beyond the honeypots to find superb country.


Hi,

We like the outdoors, particularly wildlife, probably go on a boat trip or 2 (would like to see a White Tailed Eagle and if we could spot a Golden Eagle that would be totally awesome). But we will have a 12 & 14 year old with us, and will all have our Mountain Bikes as well. Also like the sound of going across to some other isles as a foot passenger.

We don't mind a leisurely walk but nothing too strenuous. Maybe 5 miles at a time max.

We do like a drink in the Pub rather than in the Van, and if eating out we prefer a Pub rather than a Restaurant (well I do). I like parking up alongside water of any kind (lifelong fisherman).

I don't want to stay in one place too long, and as it will be our first trip to Scotland, a whistle-stop tour would be good to give us a taster of what we can do / see on any future outings.

We will have a full 14 nights in Scotland (possibly 16 depending on how it goes), and have now booked onto the CCC site at Milarrochy Bay and will consider this as our start point.

Any info greatly appreciated.

(currently undecided on Oban & Fort William, what are peoples thoughts on these?)


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The Glenmore campsite is at Loch Morlich and there's plenty of easy walking and cycling there as well as more challenging routes.

If you want to see White Tailed Eagles - or Sea Eagle - then Skye's the place without really leaving the mainland (there's a bridge) or for a bit of excitement go on the wee community-run turntable ferry from Glenelg. (usually open from Easter to October)


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

wug said:


> If you want to see White Tailed Eagles - or Sea Eagle - then Skye's the place


That sounds good.

Perhaps stop over at Bunree camp site - fish off the front of some of the pitches straight into the loch. Then visit Fort William on your way north.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-616.html


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Two further questions regarding the Original Post. We "was" supposed to be heading up to Scotland for Easter, but his now is on hold.

*1) Would you go in the current weather climate? (Lock Lomond, Oban, Glencoe, Skye, Ullapool)

2) IF we went, there looks like lots of nice places along the coast from Plockton to Ullapool. Is this a suitable route for a 7.5m Motorhome and a Nervy Passenger (the Applecross route is a no-no for example), or would you head the "bigger roads" of the A890 - A835 to get to Ullapool? *

ANY AND ALL INFO / OPINIONS VERY MUCH APPRECIATED ON THIS, SO WE CAN MAKE A FINAL DECISION - THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I would not go anywhere near Loch Lomond in a large van. I got my wing mirror hit 3 times along that stretch until it was FUBAR'd better to go up via Sterling and North of the Loch rather than up it's West shore


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I would not go anywhere near Loch Lomond in a large van. I got my wing mirror hit 3 times along that stretch until it was FUBAR'd better to go up via Sterling and North of the Loch rather than up it's West shore


Hi Mate, Thanks for the reply and info (taken onboard).

I am really after info regarding if you would go with the current weather (having never been up there), and info re that bit up from Plockton to Ullapool (i.e via Loch Ewe).

CHEERS


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We went up for the new year and it was snowing on the drive up. 
Really if sites are open it would be best to ring ahead for a conditions report. The new Strathclyde site is a good stop too if you don't mind the traffic noise in the background but a good few things to do nearby and a very good Toby carvery.

This is the way not to go :lol:


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

We have done the west coast of Scotland for the last three years, last time we spent 5 weeks and visited some great places.
If you are going to stay in Glen Coe, then you must wild camp on the road to Loch Etive. If you are going to Skye, then you must wild camp at a little place called Ord. If you are anywhere near Fort William then you must spend the night in Glen Loy (B8004), I could go on and on, so many places to see. And take a train from Fort William to Mallaig, get the steam train if you can, the best train journey ever


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

My daughter & Son in law currently touring the Outer Hebrides & Skye in the m/h. No snow (except on mountains) - blue skies - but windy. They got up there before the snow came further south last Friday, but all going well so far.

Check the Traffic Scotland Webcams to see conditions on the roads.

http://trafficscotland.org/map/?x=270000&y=755000&scale=5348388&itemtypeids=26


----------



## jayismyson (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't miss out Applecross,Shieldaig and Torridon.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Tbh the amount of driving you are going to be doing you will hardly have time to take your bikes off the rack!  

Most of our roads, especially going up the west coast are not dual carriageway, are very windy, have the most amazing views which you will want to stop and admire (google Castle Stalker) and empty spaces which you will want to get on bikes and explore. If you want to take a driving tour then your route is fine, if you want to "see" something of Scotland then cut down the mileage. Scotland isn't going away and will be there for you another year. Let your children enjoy cycling in some of the wilder places, watching otters play, looking for eagles (CC site at Altnahara is a brilliant spot for watching eagles), climbing over rocks on a beach miles from anywhere where you are the only people.

I could list, as others have unlimited places to go, but why not just wander and see what you find, takes the cast road and keep to it, it will get a bit narrow, but that is ok we are pretty patient and the traffic isn't that bad even in the height of summer!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

is it possible to wild camp on Lindisfarne Island??

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> I would not go anywhere near Loch Lomond in a large van. I got my wing mirror hit 3 times along that stretch until it was FUBAR'd better to go up via Sterling and North of the Loch rather than up it's West shore


Tour buses travel the route also services buses, my dad had lorries, we had family just outside Oban at Taynult, we didn't have a car when I was young, we travelled the route often in one of the flat bed trucks, big enough to carry a combine harvester, not a little pick up. There are a few bits of the road that are narrow, but just need to take extra care. Very scenic route, but if getting further north is the object, could try the other route.
Spent all my holidays as a child touring Scotland, still so many places to see.
Have a soft spot for the route to Oban via Loch Lomond, it was here I saw my first dormobile when about 5, the passion is still there.
Dont forget the south of Scotland, so different from the north, but just as enjoyable.

Wherever you go enjoy yourself,

Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> is it possible to wild camp on Lindisfarne Island??
> 
> Aldra


No Sandra.

There are a few THS sites in Northumberland at various times throughout the summer. They would do you.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

aldra said:


> is it possible to wild camp on Lindisfarne Island??
> 
> Aldra


In a word no, signs to this effect as you approach causeway and again as you get onto the island. There are some nice little CL's in area.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was thinking it would be a great place to spend a bit of time on route to or from Scotland

We are returning to Scotland for a few weeks, I love the west coast and the Islands

Aldra


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> I am really after info regarding if you would go with the current weather (having never been up there), and info re that bit up from Plockton to Ullapool (i.e via Loch Ewe).


I just drove back from Fort William yesterday evening and absolutely no snow issues to worry about. Probably saw half a dozen MHs wild camped between Fort William and Bridge of Orchy.

Given weather reports I'd expect north of Fort William to be at least as easy.

I'd go for it - this time of year is normally clear and bright up there.


----------



## mearsy (Mar 7, 2011)

We went up end April last year and had sunburn at the Glen Nevis site!!! (great place).....moved via Invermoriston to Rothiemurchus and then Pitlochry.....had a great tour.


----------

